# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Как сменить IP в USB-модеме?

## kazaraga

Есть ЮСБ-модем. Замена СИМки  автоматически сменит АйПи?
"Шутники" на одном из форумов украли пароли от моих ников. При этом вначале сменили мне пароли от ящиков используюмых на этом форуме. АйПи мой им известен. Я менял ЮСБ-модем на другого провайдера, автоматически сменился и АйПи. Но это дорого, не дешевли ли будет просто СИМку сменить, но не уверен сменится ли при этом IP.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

*kazaraga*, У кажого провайдера - своя подсеть. Обычно при "дозвоне" выделяется адрес из определенного диапазона. Несколько переконнектов обычно позволяют сменить адрес. Если забанили всю подсеть, то поможет только смена провайдера. 
  Сейчас посмотрел у себя. Мой провайдер выдает адреса, зарезервированные для локальных сетей. То есть, используется NAT. Если у Вас также, то для "внешнего мира"  IP Вашего интерфейса заменяется на совсем другой. Если зайти сюда, то на самом верху страницы можно увидеть свой адрес.

----------


## kazaraga

Antanta,
При ЮСБ-модеме от БИ у меня был один диапазон АйПи. При модеме от МЕГА другой. Опять же диапазон АйПи.
10 дЁн назад как-то ко мне влезли, хотя у меня КОМОДО и АВГ стояли (отключили). И в нете только под гостем лазил. Троечку моих мейлов присвоили себе.
Надо же как-то противостоять. За этими мейлами потери могут быть.
Протокол сканирования АВЗ выдал мне кучу дыр в моём компе. Приходится учится и осваивать новое на старости лет.

----------


## antanta

*kazaraga*, у пчелайнов "серые" адреса. Если под "МЕГА" понимается Казахстанский "Мегалайн", то у них белые. 
 Работа под "гостем" сильно мешает малвари укорениться в системе, но не угнать пользовательские данные. 
 Задача распадается на две.
 1) Вернуть себе доступ на почту и проч. Для этого придется пообщаться с администрацией соответствующих сервисов. Помогает. Одного моего знакомого "взломала" бывшая жена. Переписка с админами помогла.
 2) Установить нормальную защиту. Тут уж - ... Не будем заниматься рекламой.
 Вообще-то ситуация преподнесена так, как будто целевая атака. На такие атаки идут сильно мотивированно, что подразумевает наличие у атакованного средств на обустройство защиты.
 В чем главная проблема-то?

----------

